# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Owlet smart sock, baby monitor, Owlet Baby Care, Inc., Provo, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Owlet Protection Enterprises, LLC

Home page - owletcare.com/products/owlet-dream-sock

----------


## Airicist

Owlet Smart Baby Monitor | CES 2014 Hardware Battlefield 

Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Owlet introduces a smart sock that sends parents their baby's vitals, with potentially wider applications in infant research and elderly care. This round's judges: Jeff Clavier of SoftTech, Boris Sofman of Anki, and Martha Stewart. Read more here: 
> "Owlet Infant Health Tracker Takes The Wearable Revolution Into The Crib"
> 
> by Jordan Crook
> January 8, 2014

----------

